# Interested in a 2.5" or 3" Catback?



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

See mandrelexhaustsystems.com


----------



## Auto Transporter (Jan 1, 2012)

3inch for sure.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check out MandrelbentExhaustSystems.com or BRMexhaust


----------

